# Protein expiry date?



## grantus (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi,

I've been searching around but can't find anything about this.  I bought some Isopure the other week and I just noticed the date on it says July 2002.  It's looks like a little clock with the arrows pointing at the that month/year.

It doesn't have an expiry date on it, so I'm guessing that's when the stuff was made, but can someone tell me what the expiry date would be on this product?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 10, 2003)

I'd call Nature's Best

Usually protein is good for 3-6 months past with no problem....sometimes but not always longer 

..and if it is expired, I'd bring it back seeing how you just bought it!  Tomorrow I will be able to look at a jug and tell you more 


DP


----------



## grantus (Mar 11, 2003)

Well I just gave them a call and they told me that the date on the container is the date it was manufactured and that it's good for 2 years.  I don't know about that long, but it hasn't made me sick or anything so I think I'm okay.

Do you have Isopure also?


----------

